# Timber Suppliers in Dubai ?



## dubaisky (Aug 9, 2010)

Hi, Im looking for a builders suppliers or Timber yard where I can buy some standard lengths of wood and plywood in various sizes for some DIY - anyone recommend anywhere?
(Im in Arabian Ranches but can drive to wherever)
Thank you


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Drive around Al Quoz, there are a few there but I cannot remember any names.


----------



## dubaisky (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks Wandabug, appreciate your reply - keep smiling : ))


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

There is a place on Damascus St in Al Qusais, one on Al Satwa Road in Satwa obviously or either of the ACE hardware stores - Festival City and SZR.


----------



## dubaisky (Aug 9, 2010)

Thank you Mr Rossi appreciate it.


----------

